# DPF question



## Jellyfrosh (Aug 30, 2018)

So I'm in the market to buy a 2018 Diesel Cruze, but I'm curious about the DPF. Does it have a nozzle in the exhaust for regeneration or does it inject fuel on the exhaust stroke to regen?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The DPF collects soot pretty much right out of the exhaust from the exhaust manifold, when it gets so many grams it puts diesel into th DPF and burns it off at a very high temperature. The exhaust has another place further along that sprays some def fluid into it to reduce emissions. That’s the basics. All modern diesels work basically the same way.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Injects fuel in the exhaust stroke of the piston. No separate nozzle like the 6.6l Duramax. I've had no problems with fuel dilution of the oil with experience on 4 Cruzes, 3 of which I still own.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

The DEF nozzle is noticeable under the hood, it's bolted directly into the dpf with a circular mount around it. The dpf is mounted directly after the turbo.


----------

